# Delamere Forest



## Qwerty (May 3, 2013)

Morning all. I'm looking to book something for Delamere on Monday morning after the Pleasington open so weve had a chance to have a chat about it,and also when we've got a better idea of the weather forecast. 


At the moment though I'm provisionally thinking next Wednesday 8th may as the forecast looks warm and settled for most of next week, and I'm just looking to get in there while the weather is good. I think this also suits LB and Graham.
If the forecast changes though we can always look at moving the date.


I think whichever date we go for it possibly won't suit everyone who would usually be interested. This twilight offer is on throughout the summer though,so I'm sure they'll be plenty more opportunitys to play there.
 I don't think we'll get 8 but we can take up to two- 4balls and its from 4pm onwards, I do think we'd have to be teeing of before 5pm though. :thup:


----------



## Birchy (May 3, 2013)

Im playing Preston with Gregbwfc next Wednesday at the moment so its a no go for me. Week after would be good for me if theres any more who cant make it next week etc etc.

I will also see what Greg says as he might fancy playing this instead as hes usually working when these meets ups are organised :rofl:


----------



## gregbwfc (May 3, 2013)

Sounds good to me lads, let me know what gets sorted.
Qwerty, this week is ok for me (as is next week too), finish work at just after 3 so can be there for 4:30 no probs.
Birchy, we can do Preston next week if we play here if you like, along with anyone else who fancies it.
Either way is good for me :thup:
Looks a good 'un this.


----------



## Birchy (May 3, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Sounds good to me lads, let me know what gets sorted.
Qwerty, this week is ok for me (as is next week too), finish work at just after 3 so can be there for 4:30 no probs.
Birchy, we can do Preston next week if we play here if you like, along with anyone else who fancies it.
Either way is good for me :thup:
Looks a good 'un this.
		
Click to expand...

Thats fine by me mate. I thought you might fancy this with it falling good for a change :thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (May 3, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Thats fine by me mate. I thought you might fancy this with it falling good for a change :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I do mate.
If we play our place the week after,it'll have to be Thursday though.
League match on Weds. tees off 4:30-5:30. This ok ?


----------



## Birchy (May 3, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			I do mate.
If we play our place the week after,it'll have to be Thursday though.
League match on Weds. tees off 4:30-5:30. This ok ?
		
Click to expand...

Thursday 16th May would that be? Yeah thats good for me if so :thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (May 3, 2013)

Re. Delamere.
Just had a look at the course.
Think it's fair to say you need to hold it together on the front 9 
Off to practice driving it straight :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (May 3, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Re. Delamere.
Just had a look at the course.
Think it's fair to say you need to hold it together on the front 9 
Off to practice driving it straight :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Looks a beast doesnt it 

I bet its in belting nick with the weather we have had too.


----------



## louise_a (May 3, 2013)

Would love to play Delamere again, but playing in an interclub competition on Wednesday at Blackley.


----------



## Qwerty (May 3, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Looks a beast doesnt it 

I bet its in belting nick with the weather we have had too.
		
Click to expand...

It'll be in great nick mate. It hammered it down all day the day before we played it last year and it had been raining for most of the week but on the day we played it.... Bone dry and immaculate greens.  
I think the photos on the website do it no justice, it looks much better in the flesh!  Id say quality wise IMO it's not far behind Beau Desert,  Same Designer apparently, Herbert Fowler.


----------



## Birchy (May 3, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			It'll be in great nick mate. It hammered it down all day the day before we played it last year and it had been raining for most of the week but on the day we played it.... Bone dry and immaculate greens.  
I think the photos on the website do it no justice, it looks much better in the flesh!  Id say quality wise IMO it's not far behind Beau Desert,  Same Designer apparently, Herbert Fowler.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds very good :thup:  Ive always liked the look of it since you guys played there last year. Should be a nice little meet if we can get 6-8 of us


----------



## Junior (May 3, 2013)

Dave

Count me in if its next wednesday.  I will try to get a flier from work which means i'll be there for 4:45/5.  is this OK ?  No probs if you were looking to tee off sooner !!!!


----------



## Qwerty (May 3, 2013)

No problem mate. I'll probably be getting there at a similar time. :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 3, 2013)

Junior said:



			Dave

Count me in if its next wednesday.  I will try to get a flier from work which means i'll be there for 4:45/5.  is this OK ?  No probs if you were looking to tee off sooner !!!!
		
Click to expand...

Good time for me also.:thup:


----------



## Qwerty (May 3, 2013)

Looking good fellas.
ive taken a chance and booked two 4 Balls for next Wednesday, if the weather is poor I'm sure we can juggle it.
 The pro has said we'll be fine going out any time after 4:00pm But Its looking like it'll be pushing 5:00pm by the time we've all got over there from work.
I initially thought we had to go out as 4balls but after speaking to the pro this isn't the case so times/groups seem pretty flexible.
Its Â£30 each.

So up to now we've got..

Qwerty
Birchy
GregBWFC
Junior
Liverbirdie
Karl102
GJbike

Space for 1 more...


----------



## Birchy (May 3, 2013)

It will probably be 4:45 when i get there too. 

Karl said he was up for Delamere last night so i would stick him down until he can get on and confirm later.


----------



## Qwerty (May 3, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Karl said he was up for Delamere last night so i would stick him down until he can get on and confirm later.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## gjbike (May 3, 2013)

Can't wait just hope the weather holds up chaps


----------



## Karl102 (May 3, 2013)

Count me in for this


----------



## gregbwfc (May 3, 2013)

Nice one Qwerty.:thup:
Looking forward to this.
Also gives me a chance to sort out some OOM business.
LB, you need Â£20 from me yes?


----------



## Junior (May 3, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Looking good fellas.
ive taken a chance and booked two 4 Balls for next Wednesday, if the weather is poor I'm sure we can juggle it.
 The pro has said we'll be fine going out any time after 4:00pm But Its looking like it'll be pushing 5:00pm by the time we've all got over there from work.
I initially thought we had to go out as 4balls but after speaking to the pro this isn't the case so times/groups seem pretty flexible.
Its Â£30 each.

So up to now we've got..

Qwerty
Birchy
GregBWFC
Junior
Liverbirdie
Karl102
GJbike

Space for 1 more...
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Dave.  You need any cash or is it pay when we get there ????


----------



## NWJocko (May 3, 2013)

How long would it take to get to Delamere from the centre of Manchester......?

Really want to play this course but might be struggling for time next Wednesday.


----------



## Qwerty (May 3, 2013)

Junior said:



			Nice one Dave.  You need any cash or is it pay when we get there ????
		
Click to expand...

its ok mate we can just pay on the day.



NWJocko said:



			How long would it take to get to Delamere from the centre of Manchester......?

Really want to play this course but might be struggling for time next Wednesday.
		
Click to expand...

its a tough one to call mate tbh, I'm not sure what Princess Parkway is like going southbound at rush hour. 
Mileage wise its not that far its just the congestion getting out of town.
Its worth the effort getting there though. :thup:


----------



## Birchy (May 3, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			How long would it take to get to Delamere from the centre of Manchester......?

Really want to play this course but might be struggling for time next Wednesday.
		
Click to expand...

It takes 45 mins from trafford park and thats outside manc and straight onto mway so i would say an hour from centre on a reasonable run mate.


----------



## Qwerty (May 3, 2013)

Some great reviews here ...... http://www.top100golfcourses.co.uk/htmlsite/productdetails.asp?id=289

Just noticed on there that it says Cash only for green fees.


----------



## Junior (May 3, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			How long would it take to get to Delamere from the centre of Manchester......?

Really want to play this course but might be struggling for time next Wednesday.[/QUOT

I reckon about an hour mate, slightly less if you give it some......work from home ???
		
Click to expand...


----------



## NWJocko (May 3, 2013)

Junior said:





NWJocko said:



			How long would it take to get to Delamere from the centre of Manchester......?

Really want to play this course but might be struggling for time next Wednesday.[/QUOT

I reckon about an hour mate, slightly less if you give it some......work from home ???
		
Click to expand...

If I was working at home it would be no bother but actually need to be in Manchester next Wednesday 

I'll let you know over the weekend but if the 8 places are filled before then I'll get down another time.....
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 3, 2013)

NWJocko said:





Junior said:



			If I was working at home it would be no bother but actually need to be in Manchester next Wednesday 

I'll let you know over the weekend but if the 8 places are filled before then I'll get down another time.....
		
Click to expand...

I've google mapped it and it says 50 mins from city centre Manchester, but obviously would be more in rush hour. I think you would have to leave at 4.00 latest, I'm guessing.

However, it says come off at hunction 10 or 11 - I'd say anyone coming from Manchester/M6/M56 way, come of at junction 12 and go through Frodsham (unless the M56 is chocker). The course is only about 10-15 mins from the M56 that way.

I've played it twice, Â£30 is a great price, you will enjoy it. When we played last year it was reasonably quiet around 5. A 5.15 tee off may still get it in for latecomers, as long as they went out as a 2 or 3. We are paying a fourball price, but we could go out as 2 x 3's and a 2, I think.

Maybe the early arrivers go out at 4.45, the next few at 5.00, anyone late at 5.15.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 3, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Nice one Qwerty.:thup:
Looking forward to this.
Also gives me a chance to sort out some OOM business.
LB, you need Â£20 from me yes?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I've got Karl's, Fish, mine and Valentino's Â£20 OOM entry fee.

Birchy has collected a few also. If Birchy can give me a list of whose money he has and pass me theirs, and anyone else can pay me on the night, then I'll get the rest through bank transfers.:thup:

If not I'll send the lads round (well scouser to tell you about his recent successes - you'll be begging for mercy, believe me).


----------



## Qwerty (May 3, 2013)

NWJocko said:





Junior said:



			I'll let you know over the weekend but if the 8 places are filled before then I'll get down another time.....
		
Click to expand...

Be good if you could make it Iain :thup:

Like LB says, even if your a bit late I'm sure we'll sort something.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Scouser (May 3, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			(well scouser to tell you about his recent successes - you'll be begging for mercy, believe me).

Click to expand...

I'm becoming a legend :whoo:


----------



## Stuart_C (May 4, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I'm becoming a legend :whoo:
		
Click to expand...


Self praise is no praise...

I fancy playing at delamere but can't really commit till Tuesday.

Keep us updated if poss Qwerty la.


----------



## peterlav (May 4, 2013)

Sorry, can't make this, working late shifts next week.

Still haven't managed to get a game in since Royal Liverpool


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 4, 2013)

peterlav said:



			Sorry, can't make this, working late shifts next week.

Still haven't managed to get a game in since Royal Liverpool 

Click to expand...

You need to join a private course, you can play when you want..........


----------



## peterlav (May 5, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			You need to join a private course, you can play when you want..........
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Qwerty (May 5, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Keep us updated if poss Qwerty la.
		
Click to expand...

No Problem Fella, See you at Pleasington. :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (May 5, 2013)

Go on then  pencil me in if there's still a place.


----------



## Qwerty (May 5, 2013)

Thats 2 four balls fellas



Qwerty
Birchy
GregBWFC
Junior
Liverbirdie
Karl102
GJbike
Bluewolf

Stu, if on Tuesday you think you can make it, just post on here (i keep checking in)and I'll give them a call to see if we can make it three 3balls :thup:


----------



## Val (May 6, 2013)

Thanks for the PM Peter but no joy for me, I'm just back to work on Wed.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 6, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Thanks for the PM Peter but no joy for me, I'm just back to work on Wed.
		
Click to expand...

No probs matey, I'm sure some of the ones who can't make it this week might go in a few weeks, or try to get a fourball up next time your down, I doubt you'll struggle.


----------



## Qwerty (May 7, 2013)

I've just checked the forecast for tomorrow and its saying rain most of the day but then clearing about 5:00pm leaving a clear evening and night ....http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2641224

Im not sure how accurate that's likely to be but going off that are we all still happy to give it a go? Im happy enough, these forecasts always seem to err on the side of caution.  If they've got it right it should be a nice sunny Evening.


----------



## Birchy (May 7, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I've just checked the forecast for tomorrow and its saying rain most of the day but then clearing about 5:00pm leaving a clear evening and night ....http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2641224

Im not sure how accurate that's likely to be but going off that are we all still happy to give it a go? Im happy enough, these forecasts always seem to err on the side of caution.  If they've got it right it should be a nice sunny Evening.
		
Click to expand...

Im still game :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 7, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Im still game :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Me too, might even be there early.


----------



## Karl102 (May 7, 2013)

I am still in.... Can't be as bad as Formby Hall hey Pete


----------



## Scouser (May 7, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			I am still in.... Can't be as bad as Formby Hall hey Pete 

Click to expand...

Formby  hall is the reason I now have water proofs


----------



## gjbike (May 7, 2013)

Dont think we will melt !!!!!!!


----------



## bluewolf (May 7, 2013)

Im still in. Bit of rain never hurt anyone.


----------



## Junior (May 7, 2013)

Im in, i'll be there at 5 pm !


----------



## Qwerty (May 7, 2013)

I'm hoping to land at Delamere for 4:30. we can sort the groups out as everyone arrives.
I was thinking Â£3 in the pot per player.   Â£14 for best Stableford score.  And Â£7 nearest the pin on the 6th...  I'm open to other ideas, but that just seemed quick and easy.

I thought about Resurrecting Team Mancunia but that would be too easy,we'd at least need the Jocks to give us some competition


----------



## bluewolf (May 7, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I'm hoping to land at Delamere for 4:30. we can sort the groups out as everyone arrives.
I was thinking Â£3 in the pot per player.   Â£14 for best Stableford score.  And Â£7 nearest the pin on the 6th...  I'm open to other ideas, but that just seemed quick and easy.

I thought about Resurrecting Team Mancunia but that would be too easy,we'd at least need the Jocks to give us some competition  

Click to expand...

I'll be there at around 4:30 as well mate. Will give you a hand with collections.....

Brave talk about team Mancunia as well.. Be afraid, very afraid.... The Wolf shot a 77 today, and left plenty of shots out there.. Looks like I may be finding a bit of form just at the right time.........


----------



## Qwerty (May 7, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Brave talk about team Mancunia as well.. Be afraid, very afraid.... The Wolf shot a 77 today, and left plenty of shots out there.. Looks like I may be finding a bit of form just at the right time.........
		
Click to expand...


Youve broken the number 1 rule there Danny..... Never Blow your Trumpet before a big Game.

Always come in under the radar 

Good score though mate :thup:


----------



## Karl102 (May 7, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I'll be there at around 4:30 as well mate. Will give you a hand with collections.....

Brave talk about team Mancunia as well.. Be afraid, very afraid.... The Wolf shot a 77 today, and left plenty of shots out there.. Looks like I may be finding a bit of form just at the right time.........
		
Click to expand...

Same mate, maybe even a little before depending on traffic. Nicely played today pal! Good timing with all the oom rounds coming up! Forgot to ask on Sunday, did you ever get the cobra irons?!!?


----------



## gjbike (May 7, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I'm hoping to land at Delamere for 4:30. we can sort the groups out as everyone arrives.
I was thinking Â£3 in the pot per player.   Â£14 for best Stableford score.  And Â£7 nearest the pin on the 6th...  I'm open to other ideas, but that just seemed quick and easy.

I thought about Resurrecting Team Mancunia but that would be too easy,we'd at least need the Jocks to give us some competition  [/QUOT
It's it 7/8s or full H/C?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bluewolf (May 7, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Same mate, maybe even a little before depending on traffic. Nicely played today pal! Good timing with all the oom rounds coming up! Forgot to ask on Sunday, did you ever get the cobra irons?!!?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate.. Ordered them last week. Hopefully they'll be here next week, but the way the 32's behaved today, they may have a job shifting them!!!.... I ended up going into the shop and telling him to give me a price there and then, rather than allowing him to "get back to me". I know how busy he is with the 2 shops, so I cut him some slack....


----------



## gregbwfc (May 7, 2013)

Hope to get there at 4:30, should be a good do.


----------



## Birchy (May 7, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I'm hoping to land at Delamere for 4:30. we can sort the groups out as everyone arrives.
I was thinking Â£3 in the pot per player.   Â£14 for best Stableford score.  And Â£7 nearest the pin on the 6th...  I'm open to other ideas, but that just seemed quick and easy.

I thought about Resurrecting Team Mancunia but that would be too easy,we'd at least need the Jocks to give us some competition  

Click to expand...

Dont think that would of gone down too well 

Im happy with what you have suggested there mate. We can always have a little side bet per fourball etc.



bluewolf said:



			I'll be there at around 4:30 as well mate. Will give you a hand with collections.....

Brave talk about team Mancunia as well.. Be afraid, very afraid.... The Wolf shot a 77 today, and left plenty of shots out there.. Looks like I may be finding a bit of form just at the right time.........
		
Click to expand...




Qwerty said:



			Youve broken the number 1 rule there Danny..... Never Blow your Trumpet before a big Game.

Always come in under the radar 

Good score though mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Stick him in my group Dave, i wont miss this time


----------



## Qwerty (May 7, 2013)

gjbike said:



			[/QUOT
It's it 7/8s or full H/C?
		
Click to expand...

Might as well just go full mate. :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (May 7, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Stick him in my group Dave, i wont miss this time 

Click to expand...

I didn't even see the ball I just wondered why he was dancing and laughing in the fairway 

The same happened to me a few years ago at bolton old links. a mate drilled a 3wood straight at me about 1ft of the ground, I didn't have time to move and it hit me in the calf,  you've never seen a bruise like it


----------



## Scouser (May 7, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			The Wolf shot a 77 today, and left plenty of shots out there.. Looks like I may be finding a bit of form just at the right time.........
		
Click to expand...

My money is on danny for bottom 2


----------



## Birchy (May 7, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I didn't even see the ball I just wondered why he was dancing and laughing in the fairway 

The same happened to me a few years ago at bolton old links. a mate drilled a 3wood straight at me about 1ft of the ground, I didn't have time to move and it hit me in the calf,  you've never seen a bruise like it 

Click to expand...

It was a right beauty, a low bullet designed to smash ankles to smitherines 

The footwork to avoid it was different class though. If we ever have a strictly come flat cap dancing golf tour my money is on Danny


----------



## gregbwfc (May 7, 2013)

Have we got tee times booked or is it just a case of rocking up and hitting off ?


----------



## Birchy (May 7, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Have we got tee times booked or is it just a case of rocking up and hitting off ?
		
Click to expand...

Rock up and swing i think mate.


----------



## Qwerty (May 7, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Have we got tee times booked or is it just a case of rocking up and hitting off ?
		
Click to expand...

No times booked Greg, the pro just said were ok anytime after 4:00pm. :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 7, 2013)

Weather looking dry after 2 Dave, have you thought of any comps?


----------



## Qwerty (May 7, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Weather looking dry after 2 Dave, have you thought of any comps?
		
Click to expand...

I was just thinking Â£3 per player,   Â£14 lowest Stableford  Â£7 nearest the pin on the 6th,just to keep it easy, I'm open to ideas though. Just thinking if its coins only its a bit easy to juggle the cash.

Im not sure if the bar will be open when we finish, that's if we've got time for a drink.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 7, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I was just thinking Â£3 per player,   Â£14 lowest Stableford  Â£7 nearest the pin on the 6th,just to keep it easy, I'm open to ideas though. Just thinking if its coins only its a bit easy to juggle the cash.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good, I may have a chance with lowest stableford, not sure if the highest will be enamoured though.:mmm:


----------



## Qwerty (May 7, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sounds good, I may have a chance with lowest stableford, not sure if the highest will be enamoured though.:mmm:

Click to expand...

Lowest Stableford :rofl:   Where's that one come from    Its been a long day.


----------



## Scouser (May 7, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Lowest Stableford :rofl:   Where's that one come from    Its been a long day.
		
Click to expand...

The bottom kicking I gave him the other day... He's a beaten man


----------



## Qwerty (May 7, 2013)

Scouser said:



			The bottom kicking I gave him the other day... He's a beaten man
		
Click to expand...

Shame you can't make it mate, you could of had your duel with Bluewolf.


----------



## Scouser (May 7, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Shame you can't make it mate, you could of had your duel with Bluewolf.
		
Click to expand...

That's the bank holiday weekend at Lymm... A neutral venue... I played there last year so wouldn't be fare danny will struggle enough haha


----------



## Stuart_C (May 7, 2013)

I can't make this now gents, hope the weather stays dry and you all play well.


----------



## gjbike (May 8, 2013)

Just starting to rain on my way into work hopefully it will have cleared for this afternoon .


----------



## Birchy (May 8, 2013)

Checked the radar this morning and all the rain should be over Yorkshire by this afternoon


----------



## Qwerty (May 8, 2013)

Just a reminder fellas.  Cash only for green fees this evening.

looking to get there about 16:30 :thup:


----------



## Birchy (May 8, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Just a reminder fellas.  Cash only for green fees this evening.

looking to get there about 16:30 :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Should be there about similar time.

P.S When did the hob nobs get added into your sig? I missed that :rofl:


----------



## gjbike (May 8, 2013)

Just arrived and guest what no one here, going to hit a few balls on the range


----------



## Junior (May 8, 2013)

I'll be there at 4:45 / 5, it says its 30 minutes from work so am hoping for a clear run !!


----------



## Birchy (May 8, 2013)

On my way in 5 mins


----------



## Scouser (May 8, 2013)

Results????


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 9, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Results????
		
Click to expand...

Go on what do you think happened? Get out your crystal ball, and tell us........


----------



## gjbike (May 9, 2013)

Thanks to Dave and Peter for the game yesterday at Delamere really enjoyed it and I didn't play to badly considering I was up at 04:15  nice to meet up again with the rest of the chaps, Peter had a really good card going until the last couple of holes, boy can He hit a driver of the tee,
Well done to Scott for taking the money again think he needs a H/C cut!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karl102 (May 9, 2013)

Wow! What a course! Absolutely stunning. Ok, the green were a bit slow, but it is definately one of the nicest courses I have ever played. Really interesting holes, lots of elevated and sunken tee's and rolling fairways.  With the wind, it makes clubbing pretty difficult. Great organisation from qwerty getting this one sorted. Birchy rolled away with the honours, but big up to Danny for Eagling the par 5 for a 3 for 2 for 5.... Had a top round with Danny and Greg, who also hit some monster drives! Must have been pushing 400 yards b forum standards


----------



## Birchy (May 9, 2013)

What a great course layout, one of the best ive ever played without doubt. Greens were a tad slow but still pretty decent, i just couldnt get the ball to the hole and left a few looking into the cup  . It was pretty windy out there as well which did make club selection a bit harder. I hit driver on a par 3 stroke index 18!!  

We definately need to go back there again in the not too distant future :thup:

Thanks for the game Andy, was a pleasure as always.


----------



## Qwerty (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for the game yesterday Fellas, good to to see that normal service was resumed with Birchy taking the top spot :thup:
Karl, you didn't tell who won nearest the pin.....You did well there mate to beat LBs effort, I though his shot was definately taking the cash. 
LB played very well,Graham also played some good stuff and the less said about me the better, Still really enjoyed it though, it's hard not to on that course.

Im up for Another knock there whenever it suits everyone:thup:


----------



## Karl102 (May 9, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Karl, you didn't tell who won nearest the pin.....You did well there mate to beat LBs effort, I though his shot was definately taking the cash.
		
Click to expand...

Well, now you brought it up, I did tickle a little pw down the slope to 4 feet and nailed the birdie put


----------



## bluewolf (May 9, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Well, now you brought it up, I did tickle a little pw down the slope to 4 feet and nailed the birdie put 

Click to expand...

Was a great shot mate..:thup:

What can I say about the course? It was nothing short of fantastic to look at. Comfortably in the top 5 of courses that I've played. The condition was fantastic, though the greens were a bit slow. 

If I had to really pick a fault, I'd say that the par 5's were a bit short. The wind was a real leveller as well. Hitting an 8 iron from 160 and airmailing the flag by 30 yards was a bit frustrating. It's also a bit annoying to nail a drive 350 yards, then take another 5 to make the last 75 yards...

Count me in for next time we play there. For Â£30, it's a steal....


----------



## Qwerty (May 9, 2013)

How great is it when you know your ball is in a nasty looking bunker only to walk over and find a G.U.R sign in there 

  I got lucky quite a lot last night despite seeing more sand than the Donkeys on Blackpool Beach!


----------



## bluewolf (May 9, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			How great is it when you know your ball is in a nasty looking bunker only to walk over and find a G.U.R sign in there 

  I got lucky quite a lot last night despite seeing more sand than the Donkeys on Blackpool Beach!
		
Click to expand...

Too true mate. I think I took 3 or 4 drops from bunkers. I still managed to hit a couple in play though!!!


----------



## Val (May 9, 2013)

So Birchy took the cash eh................again :rofl:

Sounds like a good day out and a course I do fancy, if sorting it again then a Thursday is good for me normally and a week or 2 notice would be spot on.


----------



## Scouser (May 9, 2013)

Valentino said:



			So Birchy took the cash eh................again :rofl:

Sounds like a good day out and a course I do fancy, if sorting it again then a Thursday is good for me normally and a week or 2 notice would be spot on.
		
Click to expand...

I will go for a Thursday as well... May even manage to take the haggis


----------



## Junior (May 9, 2013)

Thanks Dave for organising this one and well done to my little Mexican friend Scott for taking the spoils.   I was very impressed with your game mate, very straight off the tee and you were always on or around the dancefloor in the right amount of shots......very solid indeed!!!  Thanks for the game, great fun (despite the hectic start) and great company as always .

The course has hidden gem written all over it and for 30 sheets (albeit twilight) you feel like your mugging them.  One to play again before the Summer is over for sure !!


----------



## Akie (May 9, 2013)

Glad the game went well, sounds like Delamere is a great track!


----------



## Birchy (May 9, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			How great is it when you know your ball is in a nasty looking bunker only to walk over and find a G.U.R sign in there 

  I got lucky quite a lot last night despite seeing more sand than the Donkeys on Blackpool Beach!
		
Click to expand...

Me and Andy went in our fair share of bunkers and guess how many were GUR? Yep, none :rofl:

Walking up to it praying for a GUR sign didnt work once 



Junior said:



			Thanks Dave for organising this one and well done to my little Mexican friend Scott for taking the spoils.   I was very impressed with your game mate, very straight off the tee and you were always on or around the dancefloor in the right amount of shots......very solid indeed!!!  Thanks for the game, great fun (despite the hectic start) and great company as always .

The course has hidden gem written all over it and for 30 sheets (albeit twilight) you feel like your mugging them.  One to play again before the Summer is over for sure !!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate it was a nice evening knock after the hectic arrival and we settled into it after the first couple of holes . Watching you bombing it down the middle with that easy swing should help anybody relax :thup: You would of ripped that course a new one if you had brought your putting game.

Been a bit edgy after a couple of real bad rounds but the last two outings at Pleasington and last night seem to have sorted me out and got me a bit of confidence back thank god. Its worrying when you cant hit anything but a 20 yard chomp


----------



## Birchy (May 9, 2013)

What do we think for a return visit? First or second week in June maybe?


----------



## Val (May 9, 2013)

Birchy said:



			What do we think for a return visit? First or second week in June maybe?
		
Click to expand...

2 dates in June suit me perfect, the 6th or the 27th.


----------



## Scouser (May 9, 2013)

Valentino said:



			2 dates in June suit me perfect, the 6th or the 27th.
		
Click to expand...

Think me and lb are on our honeymoon on the 6....27 a possibility


----------



## NWJocko (May 9, 2013)

27th suits me as I'm off on holiday on the 6th.

Keen to play this place so will keep an eye on this.


----------



## Junior (May 9, 2013)

27th for me also as im on holiday at the start of june.


----------



## Qwerty (May 9, 2013)

Yep, I'm happy with the 28th.


----------



## Scouser (May 9, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Yep, I'm happy with the 28th.
		
Click to expand...

You playing by yourself then :whoo:


----------



## Qwerty (May 9, 2013)

Scouser said:



			You playing by yourself then :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I was going to, but I've changed my mind and I'm going to play on the 27th instead


----------



## Scouser (May 9, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I was going to, but I've changed my mind and I'm going to play on the 27th instead  

Click to expand...

Bring hob nobs and BP and we may let you play


----------



## Qwerty (May 9, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Bring hob nobs and BP and we may let you play
		
Click to expand...

Theres always Hob Nobs in the bag But not BP, That would just be wrong 

I'll bring your BP prize on the day though :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 9, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Bring hob nobs and BP and we may let you play
		
Click to expand...

I believe it's nice fried with hemlock, proceeded by a cyanide amuse bouche. Lovely.....


----------



## Scouser (May 9, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I believe it's nice fried with hemlock, proceeded by a cyanide amuse bouche. Lovely.....
		
Click to expand...

You are a hob...  Nob


----------



## Scouser (May 9, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Theres always Hob Nobs in the bag But not BP, That would just be wrong 

I'll bring your BP prize on the day though :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I will repay the bet.... If u get NP I will get u a pack of hob nobs


----------



## gregbwfc (May 9, 2013)

Waht a great course that was !!
Thanks to Dave and Pete for putting this on and to Karl and Danny for putting up with me.
Thoroughly enjoyed it.
Great shot by Karl for nearest the pin and I'm pretty sure Danny would've won any longest drive.
Throw in a prize for most putts taken (which I would have won at a canter) and we'd have cleaned up :rofl:
So are you all there again on the 6th or 27th ?

PS, Birchy you shark :thup:


----------



## Scouser (May 9, 2013)

Andy... U actually played?


----------



## gregbwfc (May 9, 2013)

Well, kind of


----------



## Akie (May 9, 2013)

Could do 27th depending on time.


----------



## Birchy (May 9, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Waht a great course that was !!
Thanks to Dave and Pete for putting this on and to Karl and Danny for putting up with me.
Thoroughly enjoyed it.
Great shot by Karl for nearest the pin and I'm pretty sure Danny would've won any longest drive.
Throw in a prize for most putts taken (which I would have won at a canter) and we'd have cleaned up :rofl:
So are you all there again on the 6th or 27th ?

PS, Birchy you shark :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate, i think 

Looks like the 27th is odds on favourite at the moment.


----------



## gjbike (May 9, 2013)

Can't do the 6th or 27th due to work but if anybody wants to go on the 10/11th or 19/20/21 just let me know?


----------



## 6inchcup (May 9, 2013)

what day is the 27th,if a thursday or sunday count me in,i will be going for the wooden spoon prize but a bit of fresh air might be good for me.


----------



## Val (May 9, 2013)

27th is a Thursday


----------



## Stuart_C (May 9, 2013)

27th is great for me, stick me down for it.


----------



## Scouser (May 9, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			27th is great for me, stick me down for it.
		
Click to expand...

Yay I won't come last :clap:


----------



## Stuart_C (May 9, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Yay I won't come last :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Do you want a bet?


----------



## Scouser (May 9, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Do you want a bet?
		
Click to expand...

What's the bet and we will c...


----------



## bluewolf (May 9, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Waht a great course that was !!
Thanks to Dave and Pete for putting this on and to Karl and Danny for putting up with me.
Thoroughly enjoyed it.
Great shot by Karl for nearest the pin and I'm pretty sure Danny would've won any longest drive.
Throw in a prize for most putts taken (which I would have won at a canter) and we'd have cleaned up :rofl:
So are you all there again on the 6th or 27th ?

PS, Birchy you shark :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You boomed a few past mine mate. 1 went that far past that I couldn't even make you out in the distance without my glasses. Plus, don't tell anyone about that serious long one of mine that had me within 75 yards of the green for 1 and then on the green for 4...

Sorry guys, but the 27th is no good for me, got to work that night. I might see if me and Graham can do one of the other nights. I need to see if I can hit any of the par 3 greens this time...


----------



## Birchy (May 9, 2013)

According to website they only do two fourballs per day at twilight?? Not sure if anybody knows any better? Dave any idea mate??

If so we might have to split to two seperate days etc. Theres also the light to consider. Any thoughts from the wiser ones amongst us?


----------



## Qwerty (May 9, 2013)

Birchy said:



			According to website they only do two fourballs per day at twilight?? Not sure if anybody knows any better? Dave any idea mate??

If so we might have to split to two seperate days etc. Theres also the light to consider. Any thoughts from the wiser ones amongst us? 

Click to expand...

Yep, only 8 players max on the night, I'm not sure if they'd be flexible with that.
I also don't think the offer is available every evening, dependant on society's etc.  I initially enquired about Thursday next week but they couldn't do that due to a society being booked.


----------



## Birchy (May 9, 2013)

Theres 9 interested for the 27th as of now :-

Birchy
Valentino
Junior
Qwerty
Scouser
StuC
6inchcup
NWJocko
Akie

1 not sure about date? Gregbwfc

Graham and Danny cant do that date so will do another instead. I will join them and any others that would be better on another day if it makes the numbers even out etc.

I think we may struggle getting more than 8 on in one night anyway if we start at 5???


----------



## gregbwfc (May 10, 2013)

Oh, I can do either of those dates.
Maybe even a couple of the dates Graham mentioned.
I'm in whenever


----------



## Qwerty (May 10, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Oh, I can do either of those dates.
Maybe even a couple of the dates Graham mentioned.
I'm in whenever 

Click to expand...

Im the same Scott, I can play on a earlier date.
It would be ideal if we could get two 3 balls on separate dates I think going out as 4 balls we could struggle to get the 18 in.


----------



## Birchy (May 10, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Im the same Scott, I can play on a earlier date.
It would be ideal if we could get two 3 balls on separate dates I think going out as 4 balls we could struggle to get the 18 in.
		
Click to expand...

That will probably work out better if we can get an even split with players etc. Currently that leaves 7 who want to play the 27th

Valentino
 Junior
 Scouser
 StuC
 6inchcup
 NWJocko
 Akie

The others 
Qwerty
Gregbwfc
Gjbike
Bluewolf
Birchy


----------



## gjbike (May 11, 2013)

Just let you know another SENIOR moment can't do the 10/11 as I will be in Tenerife, but ok for 19,20,21 how can you forget that you are on Holiday!!!!!


----------



## Akie (May 13, 2013)

What sort of time would we need to tee off on the 27th if there is two 3balls?


----------



## Qwerty (May 13, 2013)

Akie said:



			What sort of time would we need to tee off on the 27th if there is two 3balls?
		
Click to expand...

You should be fine Akie, Sunset is 9:22pm.   I think the Summer Solstice is around a similar date so it doesn't get much better for an evening round.

If Theres any dropouts on the 27th and the sun is shining I'll give that date a go also. If not I'll just stick to the earlier date.
As it stands I'm happy to just pick a week and keep an eye on the weather :thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (May 13, 2013)

If there's room, I'll play 'em both .
Go away on Friday for a week, so if anything gets sorted  then ,I'm good with the 6th.


----------



## Akie (May 13, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			You should be fine Akie, Sunset is 9:22pm.   I think the Summer Solstice is around a similar date so it doesn't get much better for an evening round.

If Theres any dropouts on the 27th and the sun is shining I'll give that date a go also. If not I'll just stick to the earlier date.
As it stands I'm happy to just pick a week and keep an eye on the weather :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Very true!!


----------

